# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Zo bescherm je jouw lippen tegen de vrieskou

## FRANCOIS580

Niet alleen je huid, maar zeker ook jouw lippen hebben het tijdens de winter bijzonder hard te verduren en vragen extra bescherming én verzorging. Onder invloed van de vrieskou, de hogere temperaturen binnenskamers en de grote temperatuurschommelingen heb je tijdens de winter vlug last van droge en gesprongen lippen. Je kan nochtans veel zelf doen om ook in de winter met soepele en glimmende lippen te pronken. Hoe bescherm je jouw lippen tegen de nadelige invloed van de vrieskou en welke lippenbalsems zijn het meest geschikt om ook je lippen tijdens de winter in conditie te houden?

Moeder natuur houdt zich steeds in evenwicht. Na een zachte aanloop krijgen we hoe dan ook een stevige winterprik te verwerken. Dat resulteert niet alleen in koude handen en voeten en een bevroren neus. Koude temperaturen zijn oorzaak van droge, schrale en gebarsten lippen. Op zich vrij onschuldig, maar als je ook tijdens deze periode van het jaar van je lippen een blikvanger wil maken vragen ze net als je huid een aangepaste verzorging. Een mooie uitstraling vraagt immers soepele en vooral goed gehydrateerde lippen!

*Je lippen zijn bijzonder kwetsbaar* 
Droge, schrale en gesprongen lippen zijn uiteraard het gevolg van lage temperaturen, wind en van je binnenhuisverwarming. Maar ook je lippen zelf zijn mede verantwoordelijk voor deze erg vervelende winterkwaaltjes. De huid van je lippen heeft immers een compleet andere structuur dan op de andere plaatsen van je lichaam. De huid van je lippen is opvallend dun en heeft geen hoornlaag. Deze hoornlaag is de bovenste laag van je opperhuid en vormt een extra bescherming tegen invloeden van buitenaf. De huid van je lippen moet het ook doen zonder talg- en zweetklieren waardoor ze veel vlugger uitdrogen met pijnlijke barstjes, kloven en dode huidcellen tot gevolg. Voor wie graag en dagelijks lippenstift gebruikt een echte nachtmerrie.../...

Lees verder...

----------

